# Crown Molding Help!!!



## Gregfulton25 (May 31, 2020)

I have a vaulted ceiling that continues into a flat ceiling room causing a crazy situation for crown molding. Any advice on how to make this joint?

Thanks in advance! Photos would be appreciated too!


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

Put a final in there and have all the joints but up against that. Put finals in the other corners of the room to make it look balanced!


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

assuming only the flat ceiling gets crown molding...
wrap the corner and look at the corner.
if it needs a final or a block, install at that time

if you continue the crown on the wall under the vault
it will be a good spot for lighting


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

If the vaulted ceiling also gets crown molding with the rest of the other room being flat, it is possible to make the flat and the slope converge to appear to be the same. I have done this twice I think in the past. I had to get the information from my old boss who had retired 10 years before. It involves a small triangular piece of crown and also the sloped crown must be beveled back at the ceiling with a block plane. 
I do not remember the details, maybe a website or You Tube site may help. All I do know is it can be done , 
mike


----------

